# Deep Space Nine to make the jump to HD



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

on CBS' Twitter account today

https://twitter.com/CBSHE/status/469501793958100992


thank goodness, is all I can say. the DVDs were atrocious and if they're anything like the work they've done with TNG then I'm all over that like white on rice


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ohhhh!!! this will be very tempting to buy as I loved that series.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Ohhhh!!! this will be very tempting to buy as I loved that series.



you're not the only one.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome news. I'm waiting for a complete set of The Next Generation before I buy the blurays, and now I'll have to do the same for DS9. TNG and DS9 are my favorite Star Trek shows


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like we may have jumped the gun. CBS put out a statement last week saying that what they referred to in the Twitter statement was seeing the ds9 station in one of the season 6 EPs of TNG that comes out in a few weeks. At the moment there is no plans to restore the DS9 series


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gorb said:


> Bummer


I know


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow! I was just about to get up and dance till i scrolled down a few more post addle:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Audiofan1 said:


> Wow! I was just about to get up and dance till i scrolled down a few more post addle:


I know. I was seriously deflated


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Can someone let CBS know that there are tens of people that are interested in the enhanced BD product? Money talks, after all! That should get them motivated.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I loved this program, it, i had forgotten all about it until this post, now i will jones for a good condition release.


----------

